# Melinda Holmes- Blow Her Mind[Kindle Book] free - Aug 4-5 "Warning:Erotic/Adult"



## melihomes (Aug 2, 2013)

Blow Her Mind: His Illustrated Guide to Orgasmic Oral Sex So Good She'll Tell her Friends About It! Master Advanced Cunnilingus Tonight

Free Dates on Amazon: 08/04/2013 - 08/05/2013

*Do you want to be a master of REAL lovemaking?*

*To be the man that women orgasm over just thinking about?*

*Do you wonder why the guys who get the hottest chicks often look like dweebs?*

*HOW DO THEY DO IT??*

They know something that you don't - but might have suspected. It's not the "organ" you think that captivates "10s". Now you can learn from the renowned erotic author, Melinda Holmes, WHAT EVERY WOMAN KNOWS, BUT WON'T TELL YOU - how to satisfy and captivate her with your tongue!

In a dramatic and sexy format, full of real life examples, Melinda turns losers at love into World Champion lovers, revealing to the reader the easy to follow techniques that lead to a long line of women panting to feel you inside them - or just bringing a tender, grateful smile to the face of that one, special woman. This sexy, fun and hot HOW-TO guide blows all others off the book racks!

Millions of men want to be sure that when their partner says, "Yes, I came," she's saying it with the flush of a real orgasm on her face, and the weak knees of a woman who's just experienced something that she'd only suspected could exist. Don't live with uncertainty. Join the happy men who know that their partner will never look elsewhere!
Melinda brings every man that one lifeline to a lasting relationship, the path to a satisfying love life, with the one book that can result in a bursting-with-happiness partnership with your lady (or ladies!)

Melinda Holmes is the pseudonym of a best-selling authoress with numerous awards and popular acclaim for the quality and popularity of her erotic fiction and non-fiction.
In this guide, this bestselling erotic author teaches you to:

Discover EXACTLY which parts of a woman's body give you and your partner the most "bang for the buck" - and why you need to be smart about how you treat them.

Learn why you BOTH need to address the issue of hair down there - and why YOURS might be a bigger turnoff than hers!

Understand how and why women are built for marathons, and men for sprints - and how to fix that.

Master the numerous amazing techniques of erotic arts professionals, including the famous "Venus Butterfly."

Learn the many different positions which will delight your woman and cause her to COME BACK FOR MORE!

Become a better, more thoughtful and communicative lover, and why this is what she really, REALLY wants!

And much, MUCH more - discover the exciting lessons in the techniques and methods of an intimate oral experience for you and your partner, and the mind-blasting orgasms that result, from the extensive experiences and mind of a woman who knows EXACTLY how to receive AND give the best of cunnilingus - and isn't shy in talking about it.

Start your incredible journey to success and happiness NOW!

Content Source: amazon.com/Blow-Her-Mind-Illustrated-ebook/dp/B00DN8VNLG


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

